# Facebook - wer ist dabei?



## davidstars (24. März 2016)

Wer von euch ist eigentlich noch oder noch nicht bei Facebook? Ich komme nicht so recht mit den Datenschutzgegebenheiten bei Facebook zurecht. Die durften jetzt schon wieder blechen wg. ihrer AGB. Das macht nicht wirklich einen seriösen Eindruck, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2016)

Ich bin NICHT bei Facebook, unter anderem eben auch, weil da einfach zu viele Daten ggf. abgegriffen werden. Das ist aber an sich auch schon lange bekannt, und vielen ist es auch egal. Ich selber habe auch glücklicherweise keine Bekannten, die Facebook nutzen bzw. SO nutzen, dass ich es auch haben "müsste", um gut mit denen in Kontakt zu sein. Wenn du Facebook sehr bewusst nutzt, also wirklich nur harmlose Kleinigkeiten mit echten Freunden austauschst, brauchst du Dir da halt weniger Sorgen zu machen als wenn du durch anklicken von "gefällt mir" und posten bei vielen Leuten oder auch Gruppen das Erstellen eines Profils beförderst - viele klicken viel zu gedankenlos auch mal auf ein "gefällt mir", und schon wissen oder denken andere Leute, dass man vlt. zB Drogen befürwortet, oder eher gegen Ausländer ist, oder wie man politisch allgemein drauf ist, und das vlt obwohl es gar nicht zutrifft. zB vlt. gibt ein Rechtsradikaler mal einen vernünftigen und harmlosen Satz von sich, dir "gefällt" das, und schon denkt zB Dein Chef, der dein Profil ansieht und den like bei Dir entdeckt, du seist ein "Fan" von diesem "Nazi" - dabei kennst du den gar nicht und hattest nur den Comment isoliert zu Gesicht bekommen, vlt. weil ein "Freund" Dir den zugemailt hat...


----------



## USA911 (24. März 2016)

Lass es lieber. Da es in meinen Augen 0 Mehrwert bringt. Das was Du da an infos bekommst, bekommst Du über die normalen Seiten schneller und unverfälscht. Es sei denn Du möchtest ein Unternehmen Unterstützen, das an Dir Geld verdient ohne das Deine Rechte gewahrt und gesichert sind. Vorallem verarbeitet nicht nur Facebook Deine Daten, sondern verkauft Sie an jede x-beliebige Person, die Geld zahlt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (25. März 2016)

Ich habe Facebook lange und viel und gerne benutzt. 
Irgendwann ging mir diese komplette Thematik aber so auf den Keks das ich es bin meinen Geräten verbannt habe. Der Auslöser war, das eine LAN geplant War ich wurde angerufen habe zugesagt und hinterm rücken erfahre ich dann 2 Tage vorher das ich ja bei Facebook hätte zustimmen müssen und ich jetzt nicht teilnehmen könnte. Und hier geht's nicht um nen prank oder ähnliches sondern um wirklich gute loyale Freunde von mir.

Ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre her und seid dem ich dort nicht mehr aktiv bin können mich Leute plötzlich anrufen und mit mir sprechen  

Das ist nen richtiges wunder und macht viel mehr Spaß als Facebook.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre her und seid dem ich dort nicht mehr aktiv bin können mich Leute plötzlich anrufen und mit mir sprechen
> .


  wie jetzt "Leute plötzlich anrufen" - was ist dieses "anrufen" ? ^^  meinst du anschreien? ^^  Ich kenne dieses Wort nicht.. ^^     


Was erklärte Dieter Nuhr schon vor vielen Jahren den Leuten, die an sich nur noch per Chat miteinander "reden": damals, als er noch jung war, da hat man sich "getroffen", und zwar einem so genannten "Ort" ^^


----------



## Batze (25. März 2016)

Kann auch an meinem Alter liegen, aber Facebook war für mich noch nie eine Option.

Grundsätzlich, das was Facebook mal sein sollte, also eine Kommunikations Plattform für/zwischen Studenten, zum Austausch eben, fand ich Gut.
Das was aus Facebook allerdings geworden ist, ist erschreckend.
Das schlimme ist, das auch eigentlich neutrale Institutionen, wie etwa ZDF/ARD also die öffentlich Rechtlichen sich dieser Werbeplattform ausliefern.
Es ist schon wirklich Extrem bedenklich und auch Gruselig anzusehen das Jugendliche nicht wegen ihres Wesens anerkannt werden, sondern wie viele Likes sie auf FB haben. Diese Entwicklung ist mehr als nur fürchterlich.
Ja FB hat die Welt verändert, gerade für Jugendliche, leider sehr zum Negativen. 
Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht ganz zu Spät und es erfolgt irgendwann mal ein Erwachen. Aufklärung tut mehr als Not.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2016)

Facebook? Klingt wie ne Krankheit - und ist davon auch nicht weit entfernt. ^^

Ne, mir fehlt der Leichtsinn und das Verlangen mich zum gläsernen User zu machen, ergo ist FB kein Thema für mich.



Spoiler



Und außerdem kann ich den Zuckerberg nicht leiden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, das auch eigentlich neutrale Institutionen, wie etwa ZDF/ARD also die öffentlich Rechtlichen sich dieser Werbeplattform ausliefern.


 Unternehmen und Medien haben ja heutzutage kaum mehr eine Wahl, die müssen in den gängigen SocialMedias vertreten sein. Allerdings geben DIE ja auch nichts "privates" Preis, es für die also kein Nachteil.


----------



## Batze (25. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Allerdings geben DIE ja auch nichts "privates" Preis, es für die also kein Nachteil.



Das mag so stimmen, aber für FB ist es eine grandiose Werbung wenn die Größten der Welt dort Präsent sind.

Und statt zu sagen/schreiben besucht uns auf FB, könnten sie auch ihre eigene Webpage verlinken. Also ich gehe mal stark davon aus das FB da was hat springen lassen, diese Unternehmen also gekauft hat.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das mag so stimmen, aber für FB ist es eine grandiose Werbung wenn die Größten der Welt dort Präsent sind.


 Du kennst die Frage mit dem Huhn und dem Ei? Die trifft hier aber an sich nicht mal zu, da ganz eindeutig ZUERST facebook immer weiter gewachsen ist und erst danach mehr und mehr Unternehmen dort quasi eine Homepage eingerichtet haben. Facebook ist SO groß geworden, da hast du kaum eine Wahl, als da vertreten zu sein - und dass facebook dafür erst zahlen müsste, ist echt lächerlich, im Gegenteil: die würden sich kaputtlachen, wenn eine Firma ankommt "hallo - ich könnte ja bei euch einen Account einrichten, damit meine Kunden auch zu euch kommen, aber: was bekomme ich denn dafür?" 

Natürlich könnte facebook aber auf Seiten, die sehr oft besucht werden, Werbung schalten, für die der Account auch was abbekommen KANN. Genau wie bei YouTube. Aber dass die was zahlen DAMIT eine Firma dort einen Account einrichtet ist geradezu abenteuerlich. facebook macht den Firmen zuerst klar, dass allein das "bei facebook sein" einen solchen Benefit durch ein Erweitern der potentiellen Kundenkreises bringt, dass die unbedingt dort bleiben sollen. 


Es gibt inzwischen halt inzwischen viele Leute, die facebook so nutzen, wie "wir" an sich das ganze Internet früher benutzt haben. D.h. die suchen ALLES nur noch bei facebook und nutzen gar nicht mehr normale Browser und Websites. Und das liegt nicht daran, dass die Firmen (nur) bei Facebook sind, denn die Firmen haben ja weiterhin auch normale Websites. Facebook ist aber inzwischen so ne Art neues Internet geworden, eine facebook-Accountseite ist inzwischen die neue "Homepage", und wenn du willst, dass man "über dich spricht", MUSST du facebook nutzen, um auf Dich aufmerksam zu machen - ansonsten verlierst du viele potentielle Kunden. 




> Und statt zu sagen/schreiben besucht uns auf FB, könnten sie auch ihre eigene Webpage verlinken.


 viele machen das ja auch, bieten aber bei FB zumindest die wichtigsten News und auch Kommentar/Kontaktmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. März 2016)

Ich nutze es derzeit nur, weil ich mehr oder weniger muss. Und wegen des Messengers. Ab und zu teile ich vielleicht mal was. Ich teile aber keine persönlichen Dinge, gebe nicht Bescheid wenn ich ins beschissene Sportstudio gehe um die Bestätigung anderer zu erhalten, nehme nicht an politischen oder vergleichbaren Diskussionen teil und habe 60 Prozent meiner "Freunde" ausgeblendet oder gelöscht. Natürlich bin ich Pro-Privatsphäre und achte deshalb auch akribisch darauf, was ich preisgebe, bin aber auch zu Kompromissen bereit, wenn ich persönlich einen Vorteil daraus ziehen kann - aber auch das Grenzen. Ich versuche, Facebook so wenig wie möglich zu nutzen - weil ich überwiegend angepisst bin, wenn ich es nutze.

Vielmehr als Facebook nerven mich aber die Leute, die es nutzen. Ich bin inzwischen fast schon davon überzeugt, dass Social Media trotz aller Vorteile (Kommunikation usw.) das Schlechteste aus den Menschen offenlegt. Man sieht den ganzen Tag nur noch negative Scheiße, überall. Auf schwarzen Brettern, auf Produktseiten, Seiten von Unternehmen und Persönlichkeiten. Selbst wenn es Satire ist - Tattoofrei, goldener Aluhut, irgendwas mit AfD-Verarsche... alles witzig und so, aber langsam wünsche ich mir die ruhige Prä-Social-Media-Ära zurück. Ich will weniger von den meisten meiner Mitmenschen wissen. Mich kotzt es langsam an, wie viel Zeit ich damit verschwende, auch nur reinzuschauen und die Scheiße zu sehen. Ich widere mich fast selbst an, weil ich merke, wie sehr mich Facebook und Social Media eigentlich negativ beeinflussen. Ich prokrastiniere viel zu oft, ich rege mich über andere Leute auf und das kostet nicht nur Zeit, sondern auch Energie. Deshalb nutze ich es nur noch behutsam, gebe nichts sensibles von mir Preis und halte mich abseits von eigenen Beiträgen einfach raus, wenn andere Kacke auf ihre Pinnwände kleistern. Irgendwann melde ich mich ab. Vielleicht lebe ich danach einsam und in Frieden im Wald, ernähre mich von Moos und lutsch das Tauwasser von den Steinen. Bis dahin nutze ich Facebook möglichst eingeschränkt und blende einfach alles aus, was mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. März 2016)

hab zwar noch einen FB Acc aber habe mich schon mindestens 4, 5 Jahre nicht mehr eingeloggt und auch in absehbarer Zukunft sollte sich das wohl kaum ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Bis dahin nutze ich Facebook möglichst eingeschränkt und blende einfach alles aus, was mir nicht gefällt.


Es gibt auch genug Leute, vor allem "Promis", die da wirklich nur öffentliche Termine posten oder wenn was neues von denen rauskommt zB ein Film, selber aber den Kram bewusst gar nicht lesen, auch nicht die positiven Dinge, die da ja auch stehen (Fans nutzen social media ja ebenso wie Hater...) 

WENN Leute ungefragt (also NICHT als Antwort oder Comment auf ein anderes Posting) was "böses" posten, dann finde ich aber Twitter fast schon schlimmer, weil man sich da kurz fassen MUSS und vieles dort dann sehr "hart" rüberkommt, auch wenn es vlt. nicht so gemeint ist. Das ist halt oft zu wenig Platz für Zwischentöne. Da wird manchmal auch was missverstanden oder überinterpretiert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WENN Leute ungefragt (also NICHT als Antwort oder Comment auf ein anderes Posting) was "böses" posten, dann finde ich aber Twitter fast schon schlimmer, weil man sich da kurz fassen MUSS und vieles dort dann sehr "hart" rüberkommt, auch wenn es vlt. nicht so gemeint ist. Das ist halt oft zu wenig Platz für Zwischentöne. Da wird manchmal auch was missverstanden oder überinterpretiert.



Deshalb nutzen auf Twitter auch viele Twitlonger und Co. oder posten einfach Screenshots von ihrem bei Word eingetippten Bullshit. Ich für meinen Teile empfinde aber, auf Twitter besser steuern zu können, wen oder was ich sehe. Auf Facebook sehe ich in der Timeline die rassistischen Scheißkommentare vom Schwager eines Kollegen meines Kindergartenkommilitonen, weil letzterer irgendwo was kommentiert hat und auf Twitter in der Regel höchstens die Retweets von einem direkten Kontakt. Zudem wage ich einfach mal die These, das ein Großteil der Vollidioten Facebook statt Twitter nutzt, eben weil es nicht auf 140 Zeichen beschränkt, sondern darüberhinaus auf noch wesentlich mehr als Kurznachrichten ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Deshalb nutzen auf Twitter auch viele Twitlonger und Co. oder posten einfach Screenshots von ihrem bei Word eingetippten Bullshit. Ich für meinen Teile empfinde aber, auf Twitter besser steuern zu können, wen oder was ich sehe. Auf Facebook sehe ich in der Timeline die rassistischen Scheißkommentare vom Schwager eines Kollegen meines Kindergartenkommilitonen, weil letzterer irgendwo was kommentiert hat und auf Twitter in der Regel höchstens die Retweets von einem direkten Kontakt. Zudem wage ich einfach mal die These, das ein Großteil der Vollidioten Facebook statt Twitter nutzt, eben weil es nicht auf 140 Zeichen beschränkt, sondern darüberhinaus auf noch wesentlich mehr als Kurznachrichten ausgelegt ist.


 jo, ich selber hab wie gesagt kein FB, aber bei Twitter sehe ich halt nur das, was ich auch "abonniert" hab und was diejnigen dann retweeten. Und ich hab vielleicht 15 Accounts, denen ich folge, darunter zwei Bands, zwei Sportvereinen, 2-3 Sendern/Sendungen, der Tageszeitung hier vor Ort und dem Nahverkehrsunternehmen  

Aber grad Politiker und Promis nutzen halt auch oft Twitter und haben dort dann oft auch missverständliche Kommentare, weil die nicht so ausführlich sind, und oft posten die das gleiche in einer ausführlichen Version noch woanders, da isses dann auf Twitter aber schon um die geschehen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. März 2016)

Ich habe einen Account als Edel-Fan ( keine Videospiele etc.). Dort macht es *eingeschränkt *durchaus Sinn. Aber selbst dabei ertappt man sich, viel zu viel Junk zu konsumieren, der eigentlich für mich nur noch "solala"  im Interessenbereich liegt.
Fazit...für mich nicht mehr als zehn Minuten täglich.


----------



## USA911 (26. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Unternehmen und Medien haben ja heutzutage kaum mehr eine Wahl, die müssen in den gängigen SocialMedias vertreten sein. Allerdings geben DIE ja auch nichts "privates" Preis, es für die also kein Nachteil.



Sehe ich nicht so. Eine ordentliche Internetpräsenz reicht schon, denn die die sich für die Produkte interesieren und sich "richtig Informieren" schauen auch was es an Konkurenzprodukte gibt. Aber es glauben ja auch noch alle Unternehmen, das der Wachstum unendlich ist...


Für mich ist jedes Unternehmen gestorben, das seine termine, Infos, etc... nur über Facebook verkünden. Denn was diese Unternehmen an Daten von mir von Facebook zurverfügung gestellt bekommen (wer weiß was die alles in den Verträgen stehen haben) soll unter meiner Kontrolle sein, diese sind für mich dann keine vertrauenswürdige Unternehmen. Denn wenn Sie Daten von mir brauchen, dann sollen die fragen...


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Eine ordentliche Internetpräsenz reicht schon, denn die die sich für die Produkte interesieren und sich "richtig Informieren" schauen auch was es an Konkurenzprodukte gibt. Aber es glauben ja auch noch alle Unternehmen, das der Wachstum unendlich ist...


 tja, du bist wohl keiner, der sich in Sachen BWL und Marketing auskennt...    für viele Kunden reicht ein Internetauftritt aus. Reicht - aus... ausreichend - das ist ne 4 in der Schule...  bei all den vor allem jungen Leuten heutzutage kann man es sich aber nicht erlauben, auf social media-Auftritte zu verzichten, da würde man etliche Chancen auf neue Kunden/Interessenten einfach komplett in die Tonne treten. Natürlich muss man nicht dort dann dauern aktiv sein und allen möglichen Kram posten, aber man muss da heutzutage zumindest "präsent" sein. Wenn du das anders siehst, dann gehörst du wohl zu den Leuten, die vor 100 Jahren gesagt hätten "dieses komische Telefon braucht doch niemand, es reicht doch völlig, dass man eine Postadresse hat!" 

Weiter unten mach ich das auch noch an einem Beispiel klar, wie wichtig social media für Unternehmen sein kann. Natürlich MUSS man da nicht mitmachen, aber man würde seine Reichweite fürs Marketing völlig grundlos einschränken, wenn man auf social media verzichtet. Je nach Unternehmenstyp natürlich mal mehr, mal weniger.





> Für mich ist jedes Unternehmen gestorben, das seine termine, Infos, etc... nur über Facebook verkünden. Denn was diese Unternehmen an Daten von mir von Facebook zurverfügung gestellt bekommen (wer weiß was die alles in den Verträgen stehen haben) soll unter meiner Kontrolle sein, diese sind für mich dann keine vertrauenswürdige Unternehmen. Denn wenn Sie Daten von mir brauchen, dann sollen die fragen...


 FALLS bestimmte Infos nur bei Facebook veröffentlicht werden, dann ist das für mich völlig okay, sofern man auch ohne Account die Facebookseite lesen kann. Denn in dem Fall gibt es an sich keinen Unterschied zu einer normalen Homepage bis auf rein optische Faktoren. Da hast du an sich dann keinen Grund, "sauer" zu sein  

 Allerdings kann man es auch verstehen, wenn einige Dinge nicht AUCH auf der Website stehen. Denn eine schöne Unternehmenswebsite übersichtlich und sicher zu gestalten und dann ggf. 2-3x pro Tag was ändern zu müssen ist sehr umständlich - bei Facebook oder Twitter muss wiederum nur die Pressestelle ein Posting senden, das ist eine Sache von weniger als einer Minute. Layout&Sicherheit übernehmen komplett Facebook, Twitter usw. - hinzu kommt noch, dass viele social media-Postings auch nur gemacht werden WEIL das Unternehmen dort vertreten ist. Oft sind es Postings, die auf der eigenen Website gar nicht sinnvoll wären, sondern eher für "Aufsehen" in den sozialen Medien sorgen sollen, damit die User das "teilen" und dann mehr Leute erreicht werden. Beispiel: wenn Ubisoft bei Twitter ein Foto eines Mitarbeiter postet, der grad mit einem lustigen Gesicht über ein Achievement jubelt, was er bei einem neuen Spiel geschafft hat, dann würde das auf der Website wohl niemand interessieren. Bei Twitter aber folgen ein paar Tausend Leute der Firma, und von denen "retweeten" dann vlt 5% das Bild, und schon hast du am Ende durch ein simples Foto vlt 10.000 erreicht, die das Spiel normalerweise nicht kennen würden und niemals einfach so auf Ubisoft.de gegangen wären. Du hast eine kostenlose Werbung mit fast Null Aufwand. Wenn eine Firma auf so was verzichtet, dann ist die IMHO echt dämlich. Außer man dreht den Spieß um und betont sehr extrem, dass man bewusst auf social media verzichtet, und kommt erst dadurch in die Schlagzeilen - aber das wäre ein großes Risiko, kann auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------

